# schimmel am trinkrucksack?



## benzinkanister (2. Oktober 2012)

hi leute,

hab grad das hier bei meiner trinkblase entdeckt:







das ist der gummischnuddel von nem osprey (nalgene) trinkschlauch. den hab ich fürs foto "linksherum" gedreht. innen ist da wie man sehen kann so schwarzes zeug.
bekomme das nicht weg. auch nicht mit dem fingernagel, zahnbürste oder so. sehr hartnäckig.
hab immer nur stilles wasser in die blase.
ist das irgend ein fieser schimmelpilz oder kann man das ignorieren?
der schnuddel ist ziemlich weich, silikon-irgendwas. meint ihr das kann man abkochen?

gruß


----------



## benzinkanister (2. Oktober 2012)

also sollte ich das komplette teil schonmal nicht runterschlucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. Oktober 2012)

@ Benzinkanister............ein Versuch ist es sicher wert.
Wenn er über den Jordan geht kaufst eben nen neuen.
Habe mit kochendem Wasser und Spülmaschinenreiniger meine Trinkblase sauber bekommen........
ich Ferkel hatte sie mal nicht gleich ausgespült ( habe immer A-saftschorle drin ) ca 2 Wochen dümpelten ca 1/2 l vor sich hin.......aaaalter was eine sauerei.


----------



## Bener (2. Oktober 2012)

Hol Dir in der Apotheke Wasserstoffperoxid und leg das Teil darin ein. Das tötet alles ab und deaktiviert auch Giftstoffe. Danach natürlich wieder ordentlich wässern. Beim Umgang mit Wasserstoffperoxid Sicherheitshinweise beachten (Brille, Handschuhe), zur Konzentration lass Dich in der Apotheke beraten.

Ansonsten die Blase nach Gebrauch absolut trocken machen, und Ventile oder ähnliches demontieren, weil da sonst Wasser steht.
Alternativ die Trinkblase nach dem reinigen in die Tiefkühlung. Da macht Restwasser nichts aus, und Schimmel oder Bakterien können nicht wachsen.

Bener


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. Oktober 2012)

Huiii Bener´le, ist aber ein extrem scharfes Zeug was du da einsetzt.


----------



## Bener (2. Oktober 2012)

Alles ne Frage der Konzentration!

Deswegen auch der Hinweis mit der Beratung in der Apotheke!

Ich trink auch gern mal nen Bier, lass aber die Finger von 99%igem Ethanol!


----------



## Geißlein (2. Oktober 2012)

Kannst auch mal versuchen mit Essigessenz dem Schimmel den Garaus zu machen.
Essig ist der natürlichste Feind des Schimmels.

Ich übernehme aber keine Haftung, ob das Ding den Essiggeschmack annimmt.


----------



## benzinkanister (2. Oktober 2012)

ja bin auch echt froh dass da kein fruchsaft drin war oder so. hab mal nach nem halben jahr in einen rucksack gegriffen und da waren 2 mandarinen und ne banane drin -.-

bener:

guter plan, aber ich weiss nich genau aus was der schnuddel gemacht is und ob der das überlebt. und zweitens wollt ich morgen ne tour fahren


----------



## usmith (2. Oktober 2012)

Wegen der schwarzen Flecken schau mal hier: 
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/wie-kann-man-schimmel-von-kautschuk-entfernen
Das sind nämlich ziemlich sicher die selben Probleme.
Gegen Schimmel (vor allem im Schlauch) hilft am besten, den ganzen Gummi ins Tiefkühlfach, das tötet alles ab. - Mache ich immer so.


----------



## Kordl (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich nehm immer Coregetabs,  aber nicht über Nacht drin lassen sons dauerts a biserl bis der Geschmack raus geht.  

Tom


----------



## potsdamradler (2. Oktober 2012)

Dem Dreck mit Zahnbüste/Zahncreme, Citrusöl, Salz  usw. zuleibe rücken. Vor Jahren las ich in einem Buch, daß die alten Römer Essigwasser dabei hatten.. , (angeblich der Power halber),- m.M. eher zur Desinfektion, versuchen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (2. Oktober 2012)

War schon vodka? Aber polnischer...mit 70%. Da bleibt kein Auge trocken...


----------



## flametop (2. Oktober 2012)

und danach schön offen halten, damit genug luft dran kommt.


----------



## usmith (8. Oktober 2012)

den Wodka?


----------



## flametop (8. Oktober 2012)

usmith schrieb:


> den Wodka?



so ungefähr...


----------



## gabarinza (9. Oktober 2012)

usmith schrieb:


> Gegen Schimmel (vor allem im Schlauch) hilft am besten, den ganzen Gummi ins Tiefkühlfach, das tötet alles ab. - Mache ich immer so.



Das ist falsch. Im Tiefkühler stirbt überhaupt nichts ab. Es wächst nur nicht weiter bzw. bleibt keimfrei. Sobald du das Teil wieder raus holst hast du mindestens die gleiche Zahl an Keimen wie vorher.

Bevor ich extra in die Apotheke renne, würde ich das Ding mal in richtig heißes Wasser legen. Bei >60°C sterben definitiv die meisten Keime ab. 

Auskochen würde ich es allerdings nicht, könnte sein dass dabei die Temperatur zu hoch für das Material ist und es sich verformt. Dazu sollte aber auf der Seite des Herstellers was zu finden sein.


----------



## Bener (9. Oktober 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> Alternativ die Trinkblase nach dem reinigen in die Tiefkühlung. Da macht Restwasser nichts aus, und Schimmel oder Bakterien können nicht wachsen.


Genau! Hitze tötet die kleinen Biester, Kälte leider nicht. Aber wenn der Stoffwechsel gestoppt ist, werden es zumindest nicht mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich benutz ab und zu Metallit Bioreiniger. Hier machts allerdings auch wieder die Konzentration  Der wird auch in der Lebensmittelindustrie als Reiniger verwendet. Getrocknete Blutflecken lassen sich damit auch gut entfernen (von nem Sturz aus den Klamotten^^) einfach bissl was auf den Fleck und ab inne Waschmaschine.

Ganz wichtig, IMMER trocken halten bei Nichtgebrauch! Hab ne Deuter Streamer 3L und stülp die Blase nach gebrauch immer über ne Trinkflasche so kommt immer gut Luft zum trocknen hin. Den Schlauch trockne ich mit ner Bürste aus und lass das Ventil immer offen. Hatte bisher nie Probleme.

Bei mir kommt aber nur stilles Wasser mit max einer Priese Salz rein  alles andere kommt in ne Trinkflasche.


----------



## usmith (9. Oktober 2012)

usmith schrieb:


> Gegen Schimmel (vor allem im Schlauch) hilft am besten, den ganzen Gummi ins Tiefkühlfach, das tötet alles ab. - Mache ich immer so.


Diesen Tipp habe ich von der Reinigungsanleitung die ich mit meinem Deuter Trinkrucksack 'Streamer' mitbekommen habe. Seit dem mache ich dass so und klappt ganz gut.
Ich habe auch gerade nochmal nachgesehen:
'... Falls erforderlich das leere Trinksystem in das Gefrierfach geben. Nach dem gefrieren auftauen und gut durchspülen. Dies tötet Bakterien die in das System gelangt sind, einfach und sicher ab...'  </Oberlehrer_Ende>


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Oktober 2012)

Camelbak stellt aus Tritan her, das ist von -40°C bis 100°C beständig.

Gleicher Kunststoff: http://www.paddypallin.com.au/nalgene-tritan-narrow-mouth-bottle.html


----------



## Bener (9. Oktober 2012)

Deuter streamer" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Deuter streamer schrieb:
			
		

> '... Falls erforderlich das leere Trinksystem in das Gefrierfach geben. Nach dem gefrieren auftauen und gut durchspülen. Dies tötet Bakterien die in das System gelangt sind, einfach und sicher ab...'



Nicht alles, was geschrieben steht, ist richtig! Hier hat Deuter leider unrecht!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Oktober 2012)

Nach gebrauch reinigen und gut trocknen.
Wenn es wie es mir schon passiert ist, ersteinmal Schimmel entstanden ist hilft nur die chemische Keule oder besser Heißwasser bzw. Dampf.
Oft ist aber schon die oberfläche des Materiales angegriffen und es sind dunkelbraune, violette oder schwarze Verfärbungen entstanden.
Diese Verfärbungen bekommt ihr mit nichts weg außer ihr behandelt die Stellen mechanisch was auf Dauer nichts bringt da sich an diesen rauhen Stellen der Schmodder nur noch schneller festsetzt.

Bener`le hat recht

Gefrierfach bringt nichts.


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Oktober 2012)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Auskochen würde ich es allerdings nicht, könnte sein dass dabei die Temperatur zu hoch für das Material ist und es sich verformt. Dazu sollte aber auf der Seite des Herstellers was zu finden sein.


 
Moin,

auskochen ist kein Problem. Ich spüle meinen Camelbag alle zwei bis drei Wochen mit kochendem Wasser. Das einizige was sich verformt oder in Gefahr ist, sind meine Finger (Danger!). Das Material wird durch die Hitze weicher aber bleibt stabil und nach dem Abkühlen ist alles so wie vorher.

Grüße


----------



## Bener (9. Oktober 2012)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Bener`le hat recht
> 
> Gefrierfach bringt nichts.



Doch...
Im Gefrierfach läßt sich eine Blase problemfrei lagern! Sogar feucht. Mögliche Keime vermehren sich nicht, Schimmel wächst nicht. Nur abgetötet wird nichts.
Eine vergammelte Blase wird im Eisfach nicht besser, das stimmt, aber wenn man seine Blase regelmäßig reinigt, ist das Eisfach ne gute Idee und erspart einem das umständliche Trocknen selbiger!

Bener


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Oktober 2012)

...........also bei mir NEIN.....

Meine Gefrierfächer sind ausschließlich für Lebensmittel gedacht.
Wo bitte soll ich die 1/4 Wildsau, den Fasan und die Rehrücken usw. lagern.


----------



## gabarinza (9. Oktober 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> auskochen ist kein Problem. Ich spüle meinen Camelbag alle zwei bis drei Wochen mit kochendem Wasser. Das einizige was sich verformt oder in Gefahr ist, sind meine Finger (Danger!). Das Material wird durch die Hitze weicher aber bleibt stabil und nach dem Abkühlen ist alles so wie vorher.
> 
> Grüße



Das mag ja für deinen Camelback uneingeschränkt stimmen, die Trinkblasen von Deuter z.B. soll man auf keinen Fall mit kochendem Wasser ausspülen. 
Und nachdem das Teil vom TE von Osprey stammt wissen wir nicht ob das 100°C überlebt. Also wäre ich vorsichtigt mit so pauschalen Aussagen wie du hier triffst.

Zumal 100°C nicht unbedingt sein müssen, da der ganze Krempel ab 60° eh schon abstirbt.


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Oktober 2012)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Das mag ja für deinen Camelback uneingeschränkt stimmen, die Trinkblasen von Deuter z.B. soll man auf keinen Fall mit kochendem Wasser ausspülen.
> Und nachdem das Teil vom TE von Osprey stammt wissen wir nicht ob das 100°C überlebt. Also wäre ich vorsichtigt mit so pauschalen Aussagen wie du hier triffst.
> 
> Zumal 100°C nicht unbedingt sein müssen, da der ganze Krempel ab 60° eh schon abstirbt.



Gibt es von Deuter da eine Angabe? Laut Hersteller ist das Material PE - das am wenigsten wärmebeständige PE-LD ist nach Tebellenbuch wärmeformstabil bis 80°C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabarinza (9. Oktober 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Gibt es von Deuter da eine Angabe? Laut Hersteller ist das Material PE - das am wenigsten wärmebeständige PE-LD ist nach Tebellenbuch wärmeformstabil bis 80°C.



Jein. In den Pflegetips steht nur dass man nie kochendes Wasser verwenden darf. Zur Maximaltemperatur steht da nix, aber ich denke 80°C dürften kein Problem sein.


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Oktober 2012)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Jein. In den Pflegetips steht nur dass man nie kochendes Wasser verwenden darf. Zur Maximaltemperatur steht da nix, aber ich denke 80°C dürften kein Problem sein.



80°C wäre die warmfestigkeitsgrenze eines Grundmaterials aus PE-LD. Aber da stehst z.B. das die Deuterblase noch beschichtet ist und weiß der Kuckuck was noch. Darum kann das schon zu viel sein oder es geht noch mehr...


----------



## flametop (10. Oktober 2012)

Könnte man ja mal nachfragen


----------



## Deleted246226 (10. Oktober 2012)

Mal ein Tipp von mir auffer Arbeit, machen wir mit den Rohrleitungen ungefähr genauso nur das wir statt essig konzentrierte Essigsäure benutzen.

Heißes Wasser ( kein kochendes! optimal sind so 70-75°)
Dann Essig 
Und zum Schluss alles mit ordentlich Kaltwasser spülen ! 

Dann müsste das wieder gehen !


----------



## Bener (10. Oktober 2012)

Oder Peressigsäure! Das Desinfiziert wie sau, soltle abe nicht heiß sein, denn sonst dampft das aus.
Wenn man Wasserstoffperoxid mit Essigsäure mischt gibt das Peressigsäure. Ziemlich oxidierend, das Zeus! Benutzt wird das bei uns zur Kaltdesinfektion der Anlagen...

Aber: Nur machen, wenn man sich *wirklich* damit auskennt!

Der Königsweg ist natürlich, Verkeimungen grundsätzlich zu vermeiden. Dann kann man sich solche Hammer natürlich sparen!

Also: Nur Wasser in die Blase, Nach der Tour (sehr) warm ausspülen und ab ins Eis! (Wenn jemand Fasane, halbe Wildschweine, Rehe, Wachteln oder sonstwas in der Truhe hat, muß er eben mehr essen um Platz zu schaffen!)

Bener


----------



## Jogi (10. Oktober 2012)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ...........also bei mir NEIN.....
> 
> Meine Gefrierfächer sind ausschließlich für Lebensmittel gedacht.
> Wo bitte soll ich die 1/4 Wildsau, den Fasan und die Rehrücken usw. lagern.



Stülp sie halt übers Kanickel


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Oktober 2012)

flametop schrieb:


> Könnte man ja mal nachfragen



habe ich schon zwei mal, keine Antwort bekommen...
Vielleicht landen meine Mails im Spamfach oder so


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Oktober 2012)

Wow,

ich muss mich gerade echt wundern. Ich bekomme bei dem Tipp mit dem kochdem Wasser den erhobenen Zeigefinger und dann wird lustig über Peressigsäure, Essigsäure, H2O2 usw. diskutiert. Ist kochendes Wasser nicht ungefährlicher?

Grüße


----------



## Bener (10. Oktober 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> Aber: Nur machen, wenn man sich *wirklich* damit auskennt!



Klar, das sind ordentliche Hammer! Sollte wirklich wirklich *wirklich* nur von Erfahrenen angewendet werden, und auch nur, wenn man ne Trinkblase mit integrierter Klärablage/Faulturm hat.

Im Normalfall und bei ausschließlicher Befüllung mit Wasser reicht natürlich warmes Wasser!

Aber das wichtigste für die Blasenhygiene ist und bleibt die *Lagerung!*

Trocken, offen und/oder gefroren, Reinigung und Einlagerung unmittelbar nach Gebrauch...

So, dann geh ich mal wieder in meine Giftküche...

Bener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (10. Oktober 2012)

Passt schon, war auch mehr ein Witz. Wenn ordentlich gereinigt wird, dann auch kaum Probleme. Halte es genauso. Den Tipp mit dem Gefrierfach kannte ich noch nicht, macht aber Sinn.

Als Tipp: es gibt im Übrigen auch noch gute Bürsten von Camelbag zum Reinigen. Gerade beim Schlauch nicht ganz einfach.

Gruss


----------



## Bener (10. Oktober 2012)

Schlauch reinigen:

Aus nem Drahtseil/Schaltzug was basteln. An ein Ende eine Öse löten, in die man nen Stoffetzen, nen Stück Schwamm oder ähnliches fädeln kann. Das ganze dann drehend durch den Schlauch ziehen. Fertig!

(Diesmal ganz ohne Chemie!)

Bener


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Oktober 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> (Wenn jemand Fasane, halbe Wildschweine, Rehe, Wachteln oder sonstwas in der Truhe hat, muß er eben mehr essen um Platz zu schaffen!)
> 
> Bener



Bin schon dabei Bener´le, einfach um einmal auszuprobieren ob das mit der " Trinkblase in die Kühltruhe leg´ " stimmt...........kannst mir ja viel erzählen.


----------



## flametop (10. Oktober 2012)

vielen schimmelarten macht die tiefkühltruhe nur wenig aus. d.h. sie sterben nicht ab, können sich aber auch nicht vermehren. zur lagerung also geeignet, zur entfernung von schimmel leider nicht. iod(tabletten) funktioniren ganz gut. gut einwirken lassen und danach gut ausspülen. verfärbt die blase aber bei häufiger anwendung.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Oktober 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> Schlauch reinigen:
> 
> Aus nem Drahtseil/Schaltzug was basteln. An ein Ende eine Öse löten, in die man nen Stoffetzen, nen Stück Schwamm oder ähnliches fädeln kann. Das ganze dann drehend durch den Schlauch ziehen. Fertig!
> 
> ...



Gibbet kleine Bürstchen, mußt nichts basteln.
wenn noch jemand sein Gewehrreinigungsset vom Bund hat geht das auch.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (10. Oktober 2012)

Klar, solche Bürsten kenn ich, aber die abgebildete ist doch etwas kurz für nen Schlauch..

Außerdem: Züge und Schwämme hatt ich damals gerade da, und es funktioniert echt super,also keine Notwendigkeit für nen Bürstenkauf..

Bener


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Oktober 2012)

Maaaaan......dir kann man nichts Recht machen, war doch nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## Bener (10. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Bener (10. Oktober 2012)

Ne, aber echt..
Wie oft wurde auf diesen läppischen 2 Seiten immer wieder gepredigt, daß Tiefkühlen Keime abtötet, trotz mehrfahrer Gegenteilbehauptung? Das macht fast schon keinen Spass mehr...
Aber ich denke, mittlerweile haben es wohl die meisten geschnallt...!

Bener


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Oktober 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> Ne, aber echt..
> Wie oft wurde auf diesen läppischen 2 Seiten immer wieder gepredigt, daß Tiefkühlen Keime abtötet, trotz mehrfahrer Gegenteilbehauptung? Das macht fast schon keinen Spass mehr...
> Aber ich denke, mittlerweile haben es wohl die meisten geschnallt...!
> 
> Bener



............Keime ja, Schimmelpilze nein !


----------



## basti138 (10. Oktober 2012)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## Dynam1c (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, sollte ich nur den Beutel in die Gefriertruhe stecken oder kann ich ebenso den Schlauch und die Ventile von der Antidote im Eisfach lagern? 

Habe bedenken dsa bei den Plastikventilen irgend etwas evtl. Kaputt geht, oder auch eine der Gummidichtungen?


----------



## flametop (31. Oktober 2012)

sag mal hast du den thread überhaupt gelesen?


----------



## Dynam1c (1. November 2012)

flametop schrieb:


> sag mal hast du den thread überhaupt gelesen?



das habe ich, mir ist bewusst das ich dadurch keine Keime abtöten kann - mir ging es auch eher um die Lagerung nach der erfolgten Reinigung und dem unterbinden "eventuell" vorhander Keime sich zu vermehren.

Trotzdem konnte ich im Thread nicht wirklich eine Aussage dazu finden, ob es auch Möglich wäre, den Schlauch und das Ventil ebenfalls im Eisfach zu lagern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. November 2012)

Ich habe meine Trinkblase mit Schlauch oft ins Eisfach. 
Allerdings wenn schon Keime drin sind, gehen sie davon nicht unbedingt tot. 

Wenn sich innen so eine schwarze Schicht bildet, ist Wegwerfen die einfachste Massnahme. Schlauch innen reinigen ist dann nämlich fast unmöglich, ebenso das Mundstück. Beides zusammen kostet genausoviel wie eine neue Blase komplett.
Ich hatte oft Magenschmerzen und Durchfall, und es lag im Endeffekt am dreckigen Schlauch/Mundstück - das ich vorher versucht hatte zu reinigen.

Wichtig ist vor allem, alles möglichst trocken und DUNKEL zu lagern, damit sich die Einzeller nicht vermehren können.


----------



## flametop (1. November 2012)

pilze gedeihen ganz gut im dunklen


----------



## on any sunday (1. November 2012)

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist die Schimmelbildung abhängig vom Hersteller. Hab hier eine 6 Jahre alten Camelback, dem machte es nichts aus, wenn man mal vergessen hatte den Saftinhalt zu entsorgen. Einfach wieder reinigen, für Schlauch und Beutel gibt es passende Reinigungsbürsten, keine Schwarzschimmelbildung.

Ein neuer Osprey Beutel roch schon nach ein paar Einsätzen muffig und im Mundstück bildete sich in den Ritzen Schwarzschimmel, der auch nicht mehr zu entfernen war.


----------



## metu (9. Januar 2013)

Habe ein Deuter (Source) Trinksystem. Vom Hersteller gibt es die Empfehlung neben der speziellen Reinigungsbürste für den Schlauch milde Reiniger und Sterilisator wie Zitronensaft zu verwenden. Damit werde ich es mal versuchen.
http://sourceoutdoor.com/backpacking-gear/de/faq
Dort steht auch, dass kein kochendes Wasser verwendet werden darf. Ich nehme an wegen der Beschichtung der Blase. Ich verwende aber schon heisses Spülwasser und die Reinigungsbürste.


----------



## sic_ (9. Januar 2013)

Ich hab zwar immer nur Leitungswasser drin aber mittlerweile hat sich bei mir so eine art glitschiger Schicht in der Blase gebildet. Wirklich weg bekomm ich die nicht und sie ist auch wieder da nachdem die Blase getrocknet wurd und wieder in Kontakt mit Wasser kommt.

Etwas anderes als Leitungswasser war btw. noch nie drin.
Großartig Lust auf das hantieren mit irgendwelchen Reinigungsmitteln hab ich auch nicht da der Geschmack, laut einiger Berichte, nie ganz verschwindet.
Da wird wohl ein Neukauf ins Haus stehn. Den Schlauch und das Mundstück muss ich eh mal tauschen. Da sind schon ziemliche Abnutzungsspuren vorhanden.


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. Januar 2013)

Ein Reinigungsversuch mit handelsüblichem Backpulver könnte sich lohnen.
Einige Päckchen in die Blase einfüllen und mit Wasser auffüllen. 
24  Stunden einwirken lassen, dann ausspülen und in Zukunft elementare Regeln der Hygiene beachten.


----------



## Apnea (9. Januar 2013)

Korrekt. Backpulver in heißem Wasser auflösen. So heiß, daß man so gerade noch die Hand reinhalten kann für einige Sekunden. Damit bekommt man selbst Thermoskannen wieder sauber und auch geschmacksneutral. Die Blase von meinem Camelbak hab ich schon oft auf die Art gereinigt.


----------



## flametop (16. Januar 2013)

hat schonmal jemand den deuter streamer schlauch "ersetzt"? bspw. schlauch vom ventil/kontaktstück abmachen und einen neuen schlauch z.b. aus der aquarienabteilung im baumarkt drangemacht und vor allem auch dichtbekommen?


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. Januar 2013)

Dieses schrottige Deuter-Mundstück konnte ich durch eins von Platypus( vergleichbar mit den von Camelbag) ersetzen, hält auch so dicht, da der Durchmesser von Schlauch und Mundstück zueinander passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

